# feelfree moken



## troller (Aug 21, 2009)

does anyone own a moken? They look awsome but was wondering is the moken 12 and 13 new models as apposed to "moken" and if so what are the differences in newies. price seems to beat pretty much anything out there for features in similar boats. is this to good to be or is it a winner? any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## ratfish (Oct 21, 2008)

I was initially planning to go for a moken before i got my tarpon. From what i've seen the new 12 comes with a built in rear wheel to eliminate the need for a trolley but the 13 doesn't. The main reason i didn't go with the moken was the dealer not keen on a test paddle, and the one they had on display had a lot of pinholing over the surface. Talking to others they've found similar situations with the finish but then talking to others again they've found the finish to be spot on, I'd definately want to see the hull before buying.


----------



## Softy (Aug 12, 2009)

I picked up a 08 Moken 13 yesterday, yet to take it out but the fit out looks pretty sweet for the price i paid.


----------



## Wembas (Oct 16, 2008)

hey troller

im the proud owner of a Feelfree Moken... dont know about the 12 or 13 models though - mines just a Moken... got mine in the forest camo colour scheme.

I picked mine up from Capacity Sports here in Vic - they had to order it in... but it only took a week to get in from QLD.

I based my decision on buying the moken on the fact that it comes with 4 flush mounted rod holders, good seat and a rudder, has a good weight capacity, has pleanty of stowage locations... - mine cost $1350. Its good value and is well built.

It does have a few flaws though - internal access is very poor - so fixing accessories isnt as easy as with some other yaks... also the rudder locks out realy easy too when your leg knocks the rudder tabs - thats more annoying but not critical. Its pretty heavy too... I dont think they are big issues and ive overcome them without any dramas.

Ive pimped mine out and it paddles really nicely.... im happy with my purchase.
PM me if youd like some more details.
cheers 
Adrian


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Wembas said:


> hey troller
> 
> im the proud owner of a Feelfree Moken... dont know about the 12 or 13 models though - mines just a Moken... got mine in the forest camo colour scheme.
> 
> ...


Am also a happy owner of a Moken. Agree with all of Adrian (Wembas) comments.
Yes it is a tad on the heavy side but the weight factor has not really been an issue to date even tho i'm only some 
60kg, 5'6" and of the aged generation.
Have floated down rivers, bounced about in windy choppy estuary waters and ridden 3mtr swells out on the big blue
all no problem. Even came to shore ok thru a surf run (paddled like hell and beat the wave breaks)
Can also pm me if you have any questions or require further info

kp


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

i sold mine to softy as mentioned above. i bought a PA hence the sale. as a first yak i highly recommend it, i tried a few times to tip it(nothing too stupid mind you) but i stayed upright no worries. they have plenty of storage and convenient features such as the centre console bit which holds a decent size plano lure box and some sp's and jigheads. i really like the strap in the back to hold your crate too. personally i really liked mine but the pro angler just hooked me something bad. good luckwith the search


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

really good feedback guys
i am looking at buying the moken 13
it wil be my first kayak
regards bruce


----------

